# Help. Shipping nightmare



## Allgaited (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't post very often, but come here daily to read posts.

On Cyber Monday, I ordered a wine kit from a reputable vendor (who shall remain nameless, but no it's not the place we do not speak of). It went to Fed Ex the next day using Fed Ex Smart Post, which is where Fed Ex drops the package off at the local post office for delivery.

I still don't have my package and have no idea where it is. I've been following it via the website but the last activity was 12/14. It now has a status of "No scheduled delivery date available at this time". It's been all over the Midwest. 

I called the vendor who told me they don't have any control over the package once it goes to Fed Ex. Recommended I call Fed Ex. I called Fed Ex and got an automated system, and when I enter my tracking number, it tells me that the package is on it's way to the post office.

I'm at a loss as to what to do. Never had this problem when I order from Doug or George. This is the first time and last time I will order from this particular vendor.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't think it is the vendor's fault. The shipper is playing games with your package. I don't like that it is harder to talk to someone in person now. I would suggest you go to your nearest fedex location store where you can hopefully get help from someone in person.


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2015)

Also, this time of year, the post office is a nightmare. Your package maybe sitting in a post office warehouse waiting to be checked in. Since Christmas is close it will probably take longer for you to get than normally.


----------



## Allgaited (Dec 17, 2015)

Finally got to talk to a body at FedEx and they said the package was dropped off at a post office (not sure where) on 12/14. Apparently you're supposed to put a 91 or 92 # in front of the FedEx tracking number and that's supposed to be the USPS #. Unfortunately, the USPS website did not recognize either of the 2 numbers I tried. 

Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll give it a few more days and hope for the best. Hopefully, it is in a post office warehouse somewhere and will eventually find its way here. Just frustrated.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 17, 2015)

Like winemaking, SmartPost requires tremendous patience. It is by far the worst delivery option I've experienced. I've had packages that got from a vendor in Washington state, to a post office 4 miles from my house (in Virginia) in three days. Then, no status/tracking updates for 3+ days and suddenly - poof! Its out for delivery from the post office. Like Julie said, it probably sat at the postal facility for days, just waiting to be scanned in. 

#ihatefedexsmartpost


----------



## richmke (Dec 18, 2015)

Find out which post office it was delivered to. If it has a counter (not a regional processing center), you can try going to the counter and asking if they can look for the package. Given the size and weight, it won't be hard for them to find. Who knows, they might be happy to give it to you, rather then having to deliver it.


----------



## Allgaited (Dec 20, 2015)

Update. Still no package. I called and got a FedEx rep and he said he didn't have the information on what post office it was dropped at, but that he would have someone call me. Nada.

So today, I send an inquiry via FedEx website asking what post office they had delivered it to. Nothing yet, but it is after all Sunday.

What's a reasonable amount of time to wait on this, and should the vendor reimburse me?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2015)

It shouldn't sit at the PO more than a couple days.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 20, 2015)

Considering on how many packages I deliver within the year - I have realized that UPS is the most reliable and have the most updated delivery package info.

The UPS appears to be more on time compared to other delivery services I have used. -


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2015)

I have the exact opposite opinion and experience. I will take FedEx any day of the week over UPS. UPS can and has been a complete nightmare for me especially when it comes to shipping wine. This is not a FedEx problem IMHO its the handoff to the USPS that has gone crazy wrong somehow.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 21, 2015)

I agree with Mike. When the package is in FedEx's hands, tracking info is updated on a regular basis and the packages seem to move across the country in a pretty efficient manner. Once they hit the USPS, it all goes to [email protected] But it still goes to [email protected] And for that reason, I think UPS is the better bet. But it is subject to where you live to some extent. 

Now for many things, you can just go Amazon Prime same day delivery and not worry about it.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 21, 2015)

We have been Prime members since its inception. UPS has been the preferred carrier the whole time until….. a few months ago when all of a sudden the USPS decided they wanted a piece of the "Prime Pie". So now about 25% of our orders come from the USPS. They are now delivering on Sundays for the last month or two. While nothing has gone missing like the OP they do just tend to shove things into the mailbox if it will fit…….


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 21, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> We have been Prime members since its inception. UPS has been the preferred carrier the whole time until….. a few months ago when all of a sudden the USPS decided they wanted a piece of the "Prime Pie". So now about 25% of our orders come from the USPS. They are now delivering on Sundays for the last month or two. While nothing has gone missing like the OP they do just tend to shove things into the mailbox if it will fit…….



We got a FedEx from Amazon yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 21, 2015)

A rare sight you saw. LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> We got a FedEx from Amazon yesterday.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 21, 2015)

Well now I'm sure we all realize that the Premier services, UPS, FedEx, DHL to name a few, have gotten their reputation by being selective in what they deliver and where. Items and locales which compromise their timelines are routinely routed to USPS or a sub-contract delivery service. I don't think USPS could arbitrarily demand a "piece of the pie"! More likely the others are simply getting overwhelmed at this time of year. You may ship with whomever can meet your needs, and the bottom line is all about $$$.$$


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 21, 2015)

Didn't say that but its pretty obvious they (USPS) went to Amazon and made them a cut rate deal so they could get their toe in the Amazon Prime shipping game in order to try and stay alive and pay some of their bills.



Floandgary said:


> I don't think USPS could arbitrarily demand a "piece of the pie"!


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry Mike,,,, "demand" certainly is not a correct term. No doubt USPS lobbied for some business but to be sure, UPS and FedEx drop off fair amounts at USPS facilities daily, and have for years. And third party manufacturers/distributers in the Amazon network use USPS as well


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2015)

I thinking of the *Port competition entry disaster of 2014*...

I guess that UPS missed the big red FRAGILE sign! 












One last thought.. Is it me or did anyone else notice that the "weak link" in the OP's shipping just happens to be a branch of the federal government?


----------



## Allgaited (Dec 22, 2015)

Update. Still no package.

However, my husband felt my frustration, and he fired off a complaint to the President of FedEx. We are now getting some communication from FedEx. 

FedEx still has my package. Somehow they can't manage to get it to the post office, although I've been assured the package will be here tomorrow.

On a side note, I discovered a facebook page totally dedicated to trashing FedEx SmartPost.

Oh the joys of shipping around Christmas.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 22, 2015)

JohnT said:


> One last thought.. Is it me or did anyone else notice that the "weak link" in the OP's shipping just happens to be a branch of the federal government?





Allgaited said:


> FedEx still has my package. Somehow they can't manage to get it to the post office, although I've been assured the package will be here tomorrow.



Oh, the irony!


----------



## Allgaited (Dec 23, 2015)

Well supposedly the package is on it's way to the Springfield post office. We'll see. What a nightmare. I'm definitely going to complain to the FedEx president. Maybe it's just the time of year, but still. 22 days and no package is just ridiculous.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 23, 2015)

Allgaited said:


> ...22 days and no package is just ridiculous.



That's not ridiculous. That's bad business and completely unacceptable. You have every right to be ticked off. 

Have you joined the 'smart post sucks' Facebook page yet?


----------



## AZMDTed (Dec 24, 2015)

Allgaited said:


> I called the vendor who told me they don't have any control over the package once it goes to Fed Ex. Recommended I call Fed Ex. I called Fed Ex and got an automated system, and when I enter my tracking number, it tells me that the package is on it's way to the post office.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what to do. Never had this problem when I order from Doug or George. This is the first time and last time I will order from this particular vendor.



I'm sorry about your mess. At some point the frustration of no one accepting responsibility and being able to help is far worse that the lost package. Personally, I think the vendor is responsible and should have made this right with you long before now.

You paid for a product and the vendor hasn't fulfilled their duty until you receive the product. They may not have any 'control' over it once it goes to FedEx, but they are still responsible. They chose the delivery partner they use to assist them and they're not off the hook until you get it.

I hope you get your package today, but I for one would like to know what company is doing this to you. They deserve to be outted. A good company would have replaced the order and shipped it through straight FedEx or UPS after a week or two and paid for return shipping if/when you finally get the original order. I would like to know who this is so that I can avoid them.

Also, on light note. Every time I peek at this thread to see if you got it I see your 'name' and what I read in my dyslexic mind is 'agitated'. How fitting, sorry. 

Have a great holiday, aside from this thing.


----------



## Allgaited (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh my "agitated" that's so funny and how I've felt the last 23 days. 

The package did finally arrive today. It's been around the country and back. It actually started to seem funny cause we could see online that it was traveling again and didn't know where it was going.

I'm rather reluctant to bash vendors online. Perhaps my order was the exception rather than the rule. If you really want to know who the vendor was, send me a private message. They actually have a very good reputation.

I still think this is a FedEx issue though. I've heard that FedEx SmartPost is getting lots of complaints from big vendors like K-Mart and Amazon, so hopefully they'll get their act together.

Thanks to everyone for supporting my frustration. It felt good just to have a place to come and complain.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 24, 2015)

Glad to hear in finally made it "Home for the Holidays"!


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 24, 2015)

Having put in my 40+ with USPS, all in the bulk mail sector, I've seen my share of that identical package (and not just wine). I will attest that 99.5% of the time it is a result of inadequate packaging along with insufficient labeling.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 24, 2015)

Allgaited said:


> Oh my "agitated" that's so funny and how I've felt the last 23 days.



Oh my gosh, I only now noticed your name was NOT agitated!

Glad you finally got your package.


----------

